# What is postliminary card (dark bouts)?



## Carlosbr

Hi, I saw in wikipedia a reference for Dark Bouts in the Bellator 149 event:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bellator_MMA_in_2016#Bellator_149:_Shamrock_vs._Gracie

Can someone please explain to me what does this card mean?


----------



## TheAuger

I assume they just mean non-televised prelim fights.

Basically, it's what the UFC used to do before they created fight pass. There used to be 2-3 fights on most cards that were never seen by a majority of people unless they were used for filler during the broadcast.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

^That. "Dark" means that they are never televised. It's a huge thing in professional wrestling.


----------



## Carlosbr

but these fights did not even happen.

There is no results of these fights in wikipedia and in sherdog they put it as "Yet to come":

http://www.sherdog.com/events/Bellator-149-Shamrock-vs-Gracie-48855


I thought it was fights that would happen after the main event.


----------

